# Dreams, experiences and interpretations.



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I had a dream...

Okay, I had to start the thread like this because last night I had a dream about black minister.

It went like this:

To start with, I am in my mum's house, in her room. In her double bed there is a very poorly man. I am taking care of him. He is do delirious and unwell, he is slipping in and out of consciousness, quite oblivious to anything else going on in the world. I doubt he even knows where he is, or that I am taking care of him, he is that unwell. I watch on, do what I can and hope for the best. There is no way of knowing if he is going to live or die, but in this dream, it is known that medical help is not going to save him. He needs to rest and regenerate, so I attend to him as best I can but I am worried as well.

He makes a recovery and we go on a boat trip. He has now changed in appearance to an ex-boyfriend's older brother (who I admit I was attracted to). We go on an impulse trip to the Antarctic, which in this world of dreams, is a normal place for young couples to go. But we don't see any ice or bergs. The boat is quite touristy and we don't have a place to sleep or rest, but only a table at which to read newspapers. The boat speeds along really quite fast, over a cold blue ocean and it seems that the destination is different from where we left off.

Something else happens on this trip to do with gambling but I can't remember what that was.

When we arrive, in a dream-like way, we "wake-up" in a nicely appointed residential street. I think I literally wake up on the ground outside one of the houses there, and he is down the road. We meet and he remarks on the the significance of the house behind me.

We are basically loitering, looking for a B&B and there are kids hanging around on bikes (like the kids on my street did when I grew up). Everytime I say how nice the place is, they immediately draw my attention to this one particular house and say the street would be better off without this particular family.

In this way, my curiousity is ignited and I go towards this house to find out who lives there -- whether they really are as bad as people keep saying. The young man I am with takes me round the back, through a courtyard style garden, through another piece of building into a recreation room. Inside there is a little black boy playing computer games and I say hello. Apparently his parents have welcomed us in an know we are here - so we are not trespassing. The man and the boy are talking about games and I soak in the atmosphere and detail of the place.

Over to the left, there are toys chained to the walls, and to my right a very meticulously kept desk which has been covered by tracing paper and labelled with a postit note. I think that the father of the house much had gotten up early in the morning to prepare the desk like this, and that this is a very organised family. There isn't much clutter...in fact there is very little "stuff" to speak of, but there is a TV and a pile of games or videos.

I am in need of borrowing on of these and the man negotiates this for me, but I will strictly have to return it soon after I have had a look.

The little boy leads us out into the yard and I meet the mum. She is a white woman of medium posture and simple in a slightly ignorant sort of way, but she is, by the same token, facilitative and kind. She is trying to describe the way things work around there. It is as if she runs the place on a business-like level and I am keen to know what exactly this involves. I just want to get to the bottom of what this place is an who these people are. Everything is shielded from me and the encounters amount to, it seems, nothing more than clues. The father is a black man of middle age. He is quite well built, slightly overweight, but detailed in his approach. His aura is calm, strong and self-assured. Without a shade of mortal doubt, this is the person running the place. I get the feeling it is a bit of a dictatorship, but that this also accounts for the sense of order and tidiness of the place.

At the beginning of the dream, due to what the children were saying outside, I was under the impression that this family were on benefits, however on meeting some of the members and seeing the fine order of the place, it seems the family does have a business and it is run on site, possibly. I feel a bit scrutinised by the dad because of his conscientiousness....and frankly it is intimidating.

Later on, I walk into the father's bedroom accidentally and it has a massive black leather bed...needless to say I exit immediately and hope that he didn't see my misguided entrance. But in any case, he must have left the door open so I thought there was some openness there to begin with.

Right, I go out on a business errand with the mother and we are in a restaurant or eatery. It is my job to note down some accounting details and I basically make a mistake which causes some public humilation on my part. To resolve this we have to go back to the house pretty sharpish, and that is where the next two parts of the dream happen.

The first part is where I am on my own in the living room of the house. I walk towards the back and the riddle of the profession of the dad is revealed to me in quite a spectacular and terribly intimidating way. The back of the living room is a church and it has a very high ceiling. I am so afraid of walking into this space I actually edge round the side to try and find a door. There is something ominous about the whole thing that I cannot put words to. In any case, I have the very strong feeling that I do not belong there and I must get out, that walking into that part of the room would in fact be trespassing. It belongs to the dad.

So I go out into the back garden and there are lots of people out there. We are sitting on a big slope and there are all of the sons of the minister before me. They are all handsome young black men between the ages of about 10 and 25. There are about 14 of them and they are peaceful and welcoming. I am as it happens sitting at the bottom side of the gathering looking up at them, and there are two girls behind me. One of them is my cousin (and attractive girl of about 25) and the other is a woman I knew from a Buddhist Centre I used to frequent. For some reason, my cousin does an impromptu performance of a pop song and it's pretty raunchy in its intent. She is sort of hanging onto the other girl for support though and she in turn is hanging onto me by holding onto my head.

The end.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Good, because I had one last night that I would like an opinion on.
will get back to you soon.

3098


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

I was standing in someones back garden, I am an adult and there is a boy standing next to me. There is a pit full of mud and what appears to be some old pipes in it, the boy is about to step into the pit but at the last second I notice that the pipes are actually snakes. I drag the boy back and tell him not to go into the pit. A lady is now standing in the back garden as well but she says that there is no snakes in there, what are you talking about. She walks over to the pit and a snake jumps out and bites her on the ankle, but she doesnt seemed worried, it then bites her on the face, again she is not worried. Well all this is happening I am standing watching her thinking she is going to die and she doesnt even care. 
The end.

3098


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I can't give a comprehensive interpretation, but the bit about the woman sticks out at me because it reminds me of the feeling of being unprotected by my mother. Did you have a mum who denied the negativity going on around you?


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

I was invisible to my mother, she was never there for me emotionally.
She provided clothes, food, shelter, etc etc etc but she didnt protect me from my introspection.

3098


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I feel quite defensive because personally I think introversion is an undervalued aspect of human nature.

Aside from that, I am sorry to hear you felt invisible to her. I know the feeling.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

> I think introversion is an undervalued aspect of human nature.


Like everything in life it has a good and bad side.
No ideas on the dream?

3098


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Well, I'm not a professional or anything, but my ideas were along these lines:

Young boy - your young self
Mud - the shadow ie the dark content of your mind

You perceive danger in his venturing into this pit, so you hold him back from it to protect him.

The lady is I assume your mother, but approached from the adult-mind you have now. She is different in her world-view to you and denies that there are bad things in your past to be scared of.

There is a paradox here. On the one hand she seems invulnerable to the negative content, but on the other hand you are worried about her being "killed off" by the negative content.

By facing up to your past, you would be uncovering negative feelings and thoughts on her which may destroy any idealised view you may have previously held.

This is just a general interpretation...to be honest it is just an amalgomation of common themes I have read about, so take it with a pinch of salt if it isn't true.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

I think you are right, the view I try to maintain of my mother is slowly being broken down by continually talking about my past, in fact it is how I opened my thread on this forum if you have had a chance to look at it.
I really want to discuss some of these issues with her but feel it will harm her.

3098


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey Rozanne,

Would you do me the favour of interpreting this dream for me.

I am in a room full of people, the people are all unfamiliar to me, it seems they are all trying to get out off the house, there is a real sense of urgency but if you leave the house via the windows or doors you will melt, you would think that situation would be quite scary, but it wasn?t, I just kept thinking why do these people keep trying this?

There was no feeling of me being trapped, just all of these people frantically trying to get out, why?
I felt no fear, I wasn?t part of it, I was just seeing it happen.

Greg


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear Greg,
I see this as a very positive dream in some respects.

Starting first with the fact you are seeing it as if outiside of yourself - this shows a second layer of awareness which is giving you the space to see yourself and your life from the outside. That can be a bad thing (depersonalisation) but I believe it can also be beneficial used sparingly for gaining insight into one's life from an outside view.

In this dream, I think you are gaining conscious awareness of that you are okay with the parts of yourself that you cannot/shouldnot necessarily express. In the dream, you are still perplexed that these things seem to want to break-free, probably because you are sure of yourself in your family life. But as you indicate - it is a crisis of a sort of "horror-show" genre that you almost can't take seriously.

The fact the people don't have name and you don't know any of them could mean something. Perhaps that you, on the conscious level, do not actually feel familiar with these parts of yourself?

Love Roz


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time Rozanne.

I am glad you found a positive in that dream.
What you said does make sense to me.

Greg


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Just trying to remember my dreams....


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

The dream does also indicate (in my interpretation) that there are parts of your personality that you are afraid of bringing out in the open.

I was just wondering if you could elaborate on the dream if you remember more about it?

I see the house as your mind, the people as parts of character and windows and doors as being communication channels with the outside world...maybe it is too simplistic but the eyes ears mouth?

The fact that it is a party and you do not know anybody could mean a sense of alienation from yourself.

The mood of the people in the dream may be important. If you can work out what they are experiencing, you may gain an indication of what emotions you are afraid of.

I hope I have some of it right here. Would be interesting if Crystal would pop by and give her opinion on it.

Love Rozanne


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

> The dream does also indicate (in my interpretation) that there are parts of your personality that you are afraid of bringing out in the open.
> 
> I was just wondering if you could elaborate on the dream if you remember more about it?


Interesting theory Rozanne, that may be true.

As for elaborating, I just can't remember anything else about the dream.

Greg


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Greg there is a great dream dictionary that I think has some interesting ideas for dream symbols that may be useful for you.

http://www.soulfuture.com/dream_diction ... ndex_w.asp


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey Jeremy,

Thanks for the link, I will take a look.

Greg


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

WOW, Jelly shoes, that would have been awesome.
It is an interesting dream though. You said the dream doesn't mean that much to you and that it is almost too irrelevant and crazy to seriously consider the meaning of. What makes you say that? Why is it irrelevant?
You also mention you seem to want to live this separate, freer existence where I can be near the sea.
What does the sea mean to you? Freedom?

Curious

Greg.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, the meaning of this dream is apparent now -- no surprise I had a headache! I think it was a bit of a review of things. I've been having a lot of dreams of "review" lately. Strange that.

I think the thing about moving away is to do with my conscious awareness that I would like to live on the coast and am a bit bored/enclosed in my current city.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Don't really go, do they?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

> Don't really go, do they?


LOL :lol:

AHHH, NO.......


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

> Last night I had some interesting dreams. Can't remember all of the bits. It starts with me looking up at my white ceiling. A hole appears and develops into a tunnel. It opens up at the other side and gets wider; I look through it. Through the appature there is the ceiling of a museum. It has all greek carvings on in. I am then in the building foyer at the reception, asking if I can go in to this room above. I want to see it; I fear it is out of bounds. When I am speaking to the curator and the security guard I do something a bit unexpected that impressed them (it is a dream). They say there is still a short time left to look around. It is 4 o'clock and it shuts at 5.30. I see a white room to the side and ask if that is open to the public; they say it is part of the same building. It is modern and like a waiting room, very large also. The security guard walks me across some grass. When we arrive at the other side, there are a number of teenagers waiting there already but the door is locked. I am looking around at them. There is a very tall girl, really quite ugly in face, and a young foreign-looking girl fair of face. The others are chattering and playing around. I think one of them is a geeky looking boy. That door is closed but there is another one across the way, a very bland door back door with a white frame, he unlocks it and we go in it. Inside there are some classrooms and it is like a school. I pass one and there is a man looking out at me. By this point I have forgotten about the museum. I end up in a number of experiences involving people and places. In the first we are in a restaurant and my little sister is at a table nearby asking enthusastically about technology. An older woman is talking with her. The food never seems to come and I look over to where the restauranteurs are. They seem not to have cooked the meat, and a big bird, like a duck comes along and pecks holes in the raw birds. Seeing that the food is ruined and the waiters are up in arms, I move out of there and go searching for something else to do with my evening. Out on the street there is a sort of party. We are looking up at a fire eater on the roof of one of the buildings. At one point he either throws himself off or throws his lit jacket over the side. It is not very visible or comprehensibe to us young people on the ground exactly what he is doing or why he is doing it, but it is assumed that it is meant to be some type of artistic entertainment. Seeing no point in this, I walk on ahead, on my own. There is a church like building on one of the roads. It is lit up and I consider going there. My general feeling is that it is New Years Eve. At this point, I wonder why I am wandering about on my own in the night, but on I go. A Christian girl I know goes into this one and I say hello. I can't recall the rest.


There is a mystery that you want to penetrate.
You want feminine projection. Improved image.
You are ready to raise some limits.
you search for an answer or are hidden from it.
you have a need for light to lead you on.
You feel exposed and are ready to make a choice.
There is something you are Regarding as important within yourself.
you have a greater understanding.
you have unexpressed love. Self-doubts. Courage.
you are looking to express yourself.
you are organizing your inner self and your feelings.
you are definatly ready to take action.
you have something to keep private.
you are learning to be receptive to Happiness and tranquility.
you are ready to confront your doubts or fears.
you want a repair of self image.
you have a need for experience and understanding, freshness.
you want Social activities of a happy nature. Change for the better.
you want amusement. Joy. Free movement. Need for fun and carefreeness.
you are approaching money.
you are ready to learn something.
You have the skills to resolve a problem.
you want changes in favor of your well being.
you are seeking for a way to express something.
you want liberation from weight of physical plane.
you are ready to provide some sort of service. Aware of other people needs.
you want to participate in a common activity.
you need to be inspired or renewed.
you are ready to break free and expand your limitations
you are looking to hide certain feelings.
Ask yourself about your life's path.

Jasmin


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit - sorry, thanks for the advise Jas.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Okay. I can't say what it is but I have just realised there is something I would like to do after this which would fit what I am searching for.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

What do you mean you can't say? why so hush hush.

Greg


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

> BTW you've been saying you'd be back in 5 minutes for the last day or so.


Yes, I will have to fix that.


> I know what you are thinking....it's not a career in being a dominatrix. Nothing of the sort.


Actually no, I wasn't thinking that, but funny you should mention it.

Greg


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I had a dream about a boy called Ben last night. I can't remember the dream but the emotional content seems remarkably real, it's funny.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

I remembered part of my dream last night which was nice because I?m not used to remembering them; I was in my old but it seemed different (might have been my old house) and the room I was in was lit... then I entered another room which was dark and made me feel uncomfortable... so I turned around to go back into the lit room only to find that had also been turned to darkness; I remember I felt as if some one else was in the house with me... very uncomfortable dream but I liked it... I can't remember what comes of it. I also remember having a dream which made me feel "real", I remember saying to myself in the dream that things seemed "normal" to me... that was nice.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

> I remembered part of my dream last night which was nice because I?m not used to remembering them; I was in my old but it seemed different (might have been my old house) and the room I was in was lit... then I entered another room which was dark and made me feel uncomfortable... so I turned around to go back into the lit room only to find that had also been turned to darkness; I remember I felt as if some one else was in the house with me... very uncomfortable dream but I liked it... I can't remember what comes of it. I also remember having a dream which made me feel "real", I remember saying to myself in the dream that things seemed "normal" to me... that was nice.


Hi Darren,

You are becoming more mature.
You feel something is completed or ready to replace.
You feel happiness within the family. Honor and dignity. Being.
You are looking at something important within your self.
But there is the unknown and unformed. A place of fear or of potential.
You are approaching changes in your life.

Jas


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Jas

You are doing a 1080 barrel ?feel styley? =P

Wow how do you come up with all that while it makes sense? I wouldn?t have minded if it hadn?t have made sense? lol; yet I shouldn?t complain? thank you very much for your input =).


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

*Rozanne*: I believe it?s linked to ?sudden? changes in trust? whether that by trust in myself or another? I don?t know? all I know is that I enjoy nightmares because I can remember them? yet *touch wood*? I might have not had a ?real? one because I find them interesting rather then disturbing.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

Quite a sufficient method of handling one?s emotions..; dissect their relevants, yet now times are good; tis time to see their relevants due to the need of their positive effects? and negative? the negative effects will balance them out together which will make me appreciate the positive emotions more and also increases their quality.

Computers games give me the sense of achievement I do not gain in life, yet now I?m studying English I will in the near future take on courses and receive the grades I missed out on which will give me the ?feelings? I need and can only for the moment get from games; one step at a time.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

Be as equal as others? you have high expectations of yourself and are easily angered by yourself when you ?aren?t good enough?? Do your grades make you feel you?re ?better? then others? If so? that?s your first problem to deal with, come to understand you?re ?ok? you are Rozanne; a female human being who needs a break from work.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't mean to be patronizing Rozanne, But look forward, not back on what you have missed out on. A greater tragedy would be saying the same thing in five years time.
We are not our parents.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I believe the past is as important part of myself that I would never wish to deny. Sorry Black Box, but this is similar to a disagreement I'm having with my sister at the moment. She has disliked my looking at the past at least since I was 14 (I'm almost 24). But I do believe self-awareness is helping me enjoy my life today...that is all I can say.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

The only reason I mention it is because you seem to have spent countless hours looking at your past from what I have read of your post's.
Ultimately its your decision, I am just curious as to what you will gain by looking at life through the eye's of retrospection.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

Black Box said:


> I don't mean to be patronizing Rozanne, But look forward, not back on what you have missed out on. A greater tragedy would be saying the same thing in five years time.
> We are not our parents.


I just want to comment that I get the distinct feeling Miss_Starling focussing on the past and her finding answers there is helping her to heal. Also, in order to heal, it is necessary to experience and work through what was missed in one's past in the here and now. To grief it. That can take time. I think Miss_Starling is well on her way in this process (and also stated that her mother is less in the picture these days).
The past can be (used as) a tremendous resource (especially if one dissociated feelings from past-even traumatic-events) to help connect to one self today. Just wanted to give this as an alternative view (and from own experience).


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

EDIT


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

No size 18 is very large.

Greg


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

EDIT


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

EDIT


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

EDIT


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

EDIT


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

EDIT


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> *Exactly*


Greg


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

BTW Rozanne, that picture I posted (Not that one *points to above post*), it is only the writing that is the same.
The whole picture is just an art piece I did after having that dream.

Greg


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

That writing loads important. I find it very hard to remember my own dreams, might be due to my weak short term memory? =S. .


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

(Had to remove it because it is too personal).


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Rozanne. :wink:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

No problem and anyway, I think it's best to let things go once they have served a purpose. I found it interesting anyway. Thankyou.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Makes it frustrating for the rest of us when we have no idea what's going on though, but nevermind :roll:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm sorry. :?

I had a big emotionally loaded dream about feeling unprotected. It was after a day of interpreting Greg's dreams, writing about almost being swept out to sea, my friend and I looking at the stars and talking about ETs, something falling off the wall in my house randomly (a fire alarm, makes me think of my dad), and my housemate being really aggressive with me just before I went up to bed...

I had this big dream where my disturbance was made conscious to me. I felt so terribly unprotected and in need of a dad. What made it even more sad is that I saw through my own attempts to get this from elsewhere. On the night out, my very successful friend took me to a restaurant and tried to make a move on me but I sort of ignored it. In spite of his wealth, fast car, friendly personality, intelligence and business ventures.....I guess even I had to admit I only went out with him to be around a "man".

Sheeks. I need a brain transplant.

Posting the dream would have been too personal however. I'm the only one who gets access to the disturbing stuff! The rest of you will have to be content with the fascade.

 
Roz


----------



## Wanda123 (Nov 19, 2010)

Guardian Spirit (WOW Power Leveling) is one of those spells in the priest's arsenal that (Aion Gold) is just plain sexy. Tanks simply love (WOW Gold) Guardian Spirit, and it really gives the priest something that stands out as an awesome priestly ability. Save your life (Buy WOW Gold)? Yes, please.


----------

